# Horse Racing with my motorhome



## darrmont (Jan 30, 2006)

I am planning to go to a horse race meet somewhere in the eastern side of England this summer (A1 corridor) and I wondered if anyone has had a good experience with this, eg. does any course allow you to take the motorhome to the side of the course and there sufficient parking spaces for motorhomes. If anyone can comment I would be much obliged


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi BEVERLY (not far off A1 ) up here in yorskhire has a site attached to it
terry


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

I believe Fakenham, Norfolk, has one, but I have not seen it.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

My hubby was hoping to use the MH to attend race meetings but work has put paid to his plans for the moment.

However, I did look in the Caravan Club handbook which gives all the sites on or near racecourses. I wonder if you went to their website if they are listed on there?

www.caravanclub.co.uk

Maura

Found these so far:
York
Market Rasen
Thirsk

But just a thought..........

If you know the time of year and what courses are open wouldn't that be easier. Give a list of racecourses and then look for camp sites. Most courses have websites and they will tell dates they have meetings and work out a schedule from there.

Hope this helps.


----------

